# Help with buckram eyes!



## shebawolf145 (Nov 14, 2010)

http://tinypic.com/r/152cjm9/7 This is the suit head that we are trying to put buckram eyes in. We want to do the follow-me eyes and we don't want to cut more foam out because we have the fur cut already and it would make it not match up.
Please help!


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2010)

Make buckram eyes of the correct size using numerous tutorials on youtube and with buckram, copic markers, and fun foam.
Glue them in.
tahda.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 15, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Make buckram eyes of the correct size using numerous tutorials on youtube and with buckram, copic markers, and fun foam.
> Glue them in.
> tahda.


 
I can't find any for round eyes, they are all slanted eyes.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 15, 2010)

LOL I suck cock.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> 1) draw the eyes how you want them out on the buckram.
> 2) cut one out.
> 3) trace it on another piece of buckram
> 4)cut that one out.
> ...


 
Wow everyone makes you feel welcome and not wary to ask questions don't they. /sarcasm
The ears were made by a pro suit maker and the suit is neither canine OR feline. It is a tiger/ermine hybrid and that is how his ears are supposed to look.


----------



## Toba Sage (Nov 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> also your ears are terrible. rip them off. is it a canine or a feline?


 
Can you do better? Maybe, maybe not. But that doesnt mean you can belittle someone just because you think its terrible. You could have said "oh hey the ears look a little off, what species is it?" But no. You decided to be a jerk about it. Well guess what, im being a jerk right back. Maybe i already know the ears arent all that good, which i do. But i like them the way they are. Next time think before you say something.


----------



## Sinbane (Nov 15, 2010)

Toba Sage said:


> Can you do better? Maybe, maybe not. But that doesnt mean you can belittle someone just because you think its terrible. You could have said "oh hey the ears look a little off, what species is it?" But no. You decided to be a jerk about it. Well guess what, im being a jerk right back. Maybe i already know the ears arent all that good, which i do. But i like them the way they are. Next time think before you say something.





Zrcalo said:


> sewn heads are NOT easier to repair and edit  because of the fact that they are all hand sewn and hand sewing takes  much much much longer than gluing. when I had to edit one of my heads I  had to take the fur off and my glued seams held SO STRONG that I  literally had to cut them out.
> 
> the only reason to have sewn heads is to have a cleaner look for shorter areas of fur. that's it.


 ^^^
Use this quote to counter every asshole/dumbass post he makes regarding fursuit help.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 15, 2010)

Don't mind Z, he apparently sucks cocks. Also, his suiting ideals are shit, and his head are cockywabble.

Really, am I the only one who sees how asymmetric all his heads are? Like Every single damn one, and the most recent one don't even have a frontward view so I'm pondering as to just how off that one is. RIP THAT SHIT APART AND START *OOOVVVERRRRRRRRR.*

So as I was saying, don't mind our town crazy.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 16, 2010)

protip: 
my first fursuit attempt is linked on my profile page on FAF.


----------



## Sinbane (Nov 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Don't mind Z, he apparently sucks cocks. Also, his suiting ideals are shit, and his head are cockywabble.
> 
> Really, am I the only one who sees how asymmetric all his heads are? Like Every single damn one, and the most recent one don't even have a frontward view so I'm pondering as to just how off that one is. RIP THAT SHIT APART AND START *OOOVVVERRRRRRRRR.*
> 
> So as I was saying, don't mind our town crazy.



Never have, dude.


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Don't mind Z, he apparently sucks cocks. Also, his suiting ideals are shit, and his head are cockywabble.
> 
> Really, am I the only one who sees how asymmetric all his heads are? Like Every single damn one, and the most recent one don't even have a frontward view so I'm pondering as to just how off that one is. RIP THAT SHIT APART AND START *OOOVVVERRRRRRRRR.*
> 
> So as I was saying, don't mind our town crazy.



I agree. Z, I've seen your work evolve over the years on LJ Fursuit, but I agree with Jesie.
And yes, S&S is a crazy town, R&R is a raeg roundup, and the Den is for the typical furs to never come out of.


----------

